# Boxxing No-Coat..



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone box there No-Coat corner bead? I was thing of trying it for the frist and second coat. and hand finish 3rd coat it to the edge.
What do you use? size of box.. and does it work well?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I tried my Apla-tech 8"coater on it the other day with the bead tabs on and it worked great.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes I use the box on the no-coat corners, it works great checkit out:





 
start it at :52


----------



## Fergafinish (Apr 14, 2008)

i box my no-coat corners, just add a lil mud to the edge of the corner before u wipe the last coat. i use a 8-10, and add a 12 if it will be in direct sunlight.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Inside No-Coat coat nice with the nail spotter.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice thanks for the replys..I was talking to a guy the other day who uses a box for bead. And he goes use # 2 or 3 on the bead. I would say #3 1st coat then 2. Then 1 or 0 for last. I know all boxes are different. But is there a rule of thumb? thanks


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

rule of thumb: adjust the boxes the way you like them..and call me to help..


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

tapingfool said:


> rule of thumb: adjust the boxes the way you like them..and call me to help..


Did you check ur PMs?


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

yes I did..However it didnt read the way I wanted it to..I was hoping you were gonna send me to a 5000 board job all commercial standups!!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

tapingfool said:


> yes I did..However it didnt read the way I wanted it to..I was hoping you were gonna send me to a 5000 board job all commercial standups!!


 I wish... If I did you would get a call..


----------



## Fergafinish (Apr 14, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Inside No-Coat coat nice with the nail spotter.


 Yup you mean zoomaflex on inside angles skimmed w/ nailspotter.. Grrrrreat!


----------

